

RDF.rb: A Public-Domain RDF Library for Ruby - bhuga
http://blog.datagraph.org/2010/03/rdf-for-ruby

======
mark_l_watson
Looks like a fun project but without RDFS inferencing, may not be too useful.
Without at least RDFS inferencing (and OWL would be nice) I don't know how you
can merge data from different sources using (for example) different property
names that have the same 'meaning', etc.

~~~
arto
Mark, you could use the RDF::Sesame plugin
(<http://rdf.rubyforge.org/sesame/>) to interface to Sesame, which does
inference for you. There is also an in-the-works RDFS gem
(<http://rdfs.rubyforge.org/>) that will provide RDFS++ natively in Ruby for
any RDF.rb-compatible graph or repository.

